
Ask HN: What do you do when you get bored from a “successful” side project? - ahmedfromtunis
I&#x27;m currently working on a (hobby-)side project that I started last March; It&#x27;s already functional (since several versions back actually) and even deployed to our company&#x27;s server where some of my colleagues are  using it, since it solves some real world problems. (The legal part is all sorted out, no worries about that part.)<p>The product is 95% finished (some logging and error handling to do), and thought about turning it into a SaaS product, just to see how it would fare.<p>The problem is that I got bored. What&#x27;s supposed to be done in a day, still unfinished a week later. Not because of some nasty bugs, or technical problems. It&#x27;s just that I no longer that excited.<p>In such circumstances, what do you do?
======
pickitupsnake
If you are so close to finished, partner with someone to bring it to market.
That will add some urgency.

------
GrumpyNl
Start another one and move one. It must be a challenge and giving you
satisfaction. For me, every day i have to go to work with a smile, if not, i
quickly move on. Life is to short.

------
noomerikal
sell it

